# Montenegro and Bosnia. January - February 2016



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Kotor / Montenegro 29.01.2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

near Kotor


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Fort Vrmac / Montenegro https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Vrmac


----------



## AleksLazarevic (Feb 18, 2014)

Where is your next destination?


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Kotor / Montenegro 29.01.16


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Sadly, my hometown looks a bit drab in these photos ... I can't imagine they don't even have any urge to clean some of that grime off the fortress walls  Maybe its a money-issue.

Great pics though kay:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

a small village near the Kotor


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Donja Lastva / Montenegro 31.01.2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Views from ferry Lepetane-Kamenari / Montenegro 31.01.2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Herceg-Novi / Montenegro 31.01.2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Herceg-Novi / Montenegro 31.01.2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Herceg-Novi / Montenegro 31.01.2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Herceg-Novi, Fort Spaniola / Montenegro 31.01.2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Herceg-Novi, Fort Spaniola / Montenegro 31.01.2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful! :cheers:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Mostar / Bosnia and Herzegovina 02.02.2016


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A wonderful thread!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful light and beautiful updates!


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Mostar / Bosnia and Herzegovina 02.02.2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Mostar / Bosnia and Herzegovina 02.02.2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Mostar and road to Sarajevo / Bosnia and Herzegovina 02.02.2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Sarajevo / Bosnia and Herzegovina 02.02.2016


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Splendid pictures! 

First of #141: so beautiful bridge, well integrate in landscape and weather
Third of #114: very impressive geology !


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Sarajevo / Bosnia and Herzegovina 02.02.2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Sarajevo / Bosnia and Herzegovina 02.02.2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful place and pictures.


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Sarajevo / Bosnia and Herzegovina 02.02.2016


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Sarajevo looks peaceful in winter. Nice pics!


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Sarajevo / Bosnia and Herzegovina 02.02.2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Sarajevo / Bosnia and Herzegovina 02.02.2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Budva / Montenegro 4.02.2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Montenegro 5.02.2016


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

So beautiful, thank for sharing!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love that small island...


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Petrovac / Montenegro 5.02.2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Petrovac / Montenegro 5.02.2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Bar / Montenegro 5.02.2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Old Bar / Montenegro 5.02.2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Old Bar / Montenegro 5.02.2016


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Montenegro and Bosnia is such an underrated destination, the beauty of the country is beyond my wildest beliefs, it's absolutely stunning country.


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Old Bar / Montenegro 5.02.2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

One of the most beautiful regions in Europe. Nice pictures! :cheers:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Old Bar / Montenegro 5.02.2016


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------

